

How You Get Hacked at Starbucks - paulschlacter
http://mashable.com/2013/04/27/hacked-starbucks/

======
jacob019
doesn't https secure the connection, and prevent snooping? It's not like
someone can see my bank login credentials even if it is a honeypot.

